# What disease has my sunset gouramis??



## serbanmm (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi all! I have a problem with my sunset gourami. I bought him1 month – 1.5 months ago and then he has not shown any sign of illness. After three or four days it appear on his skin and fins brownish-blackish patches. Since then (with 1 month ago) he doesn’t shown any changes even he’s slightly worse. However, he’s eating and swimming normally but he is a little more agitated than the other fish. I attached a picture with my fish and I hope someone to know what he has! Sorry for my English but as you noticed I’m not a native English speaker! Thanks!

PS: My aquarium: -60 litters
-heater, white light bulb, water filter
-fishes: 1 pearl gourami, 2 sunset gourami and a betta male
-5 plants
-water temperature around 82 Fahrenheit(28 Celsius)
-water parameters: 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, 0 nitrates, PH:7.8


----------



## serbanmm (Jul 22, 2009)

I have more pictures...i hope that are more accurate!The fish looks brighter because of the flash-light!!!


----------



## serbanmm (Jul 22, 2009)

My sunset gourami it's darken than ever...so, now he have the caudal fin almost black...and his other fins are also black....and of course that on the skin the patches are darker...so...someone have an ideea what it is??? In the same time he's eating and swimming like a shark...soooo...i'm so confused!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

ive never seen anything like this


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

I kind of found this while googling your symptoms.. try it?

Aquarium tropical fish disease diagnostics. Fish treatment. Sick fish, ill fish, cure fish.


----------



## serbanmm (Jul 22, 2009)

The web site that you provided it's amazing...thanks alot! I observed that my male gouramis was started to build a nest....and this morning he has mate with the female....is very interesting to see that...maybe his very very very dark coloration it's because of that....even if he's more black now than yellow!


----------



## serbanmm (Jul 22, 2009)

Here are some new pictures( are not so great but you can see where is the problem)!







[/url][/IMG]


----------

